# RichFaces Geschwindigkeit bei Tabellen



## knoppers (1. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

habe ein riesiges Problem mit der Geschwindigkeit bei Tabellen in RichFaces. Wenn man so über 200 Datensätze ließt und in die Tabelle stellt dann dauert das teilweiße über 3 min. Bei 500 Datensätze hängt sich der Browser komplett auf. Wer kann mir hier helfen. Bin doch wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem. Am Datenbankzugriff usw. liegt dies nicht. Es liegt mehr am rendern der Tabelle mit den Daten.

Wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Nogothrim (1. Dez 2010)

Achte darauf, dass du möglichst keine komplizierte / aufwändige Logik in irgendwelchen gettern oder in Expression-Language Ausdrücken verwendest, die werden fast immer mehrfach aufgerufen bis die Tabelle aufgebaut ist.


----------



## knoppers (1. Dez 2010)

Aber ab einer bestimmten Qualität eines Programmes wird dies dann nun mal so. Gibt es keine Schalter für so etwas?


----------



## Nogothrim (2. Dez 2010)

Dafür müsste man ein bisschen mehr darüber wissen, wie du die Daten von der Datenbank in die Tabelle bekommst


----------

